# Where to set crossover point on a sub amp?



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I have just installed a set of 10" Alpine Type S DVC subs in a sealed box ( bought used from a friend) and a 4x150 watt "Boss" amp that someone gave me ( I am running 2 channels of it bridged with a 2 ohm load as the 2 subs are set up as 4 ohms wired in parallel into a mono sub channel, and the amp is rated for a 2 ohm load). The amp has a dial with multiple choices for the crossover point. The lowest is 40hz and the highest is suitable for mid/highs. It's like a volume knob in that it has no detents forcing you into a set frquency.That being said, what is the optimal crossover frequency setting for this amp, or how would I go about determinig this?


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Use the ear test. Start at 100hz low pass the slowly turn it down until you get to where you want it to be. Most people set theirs around 60hz-80hz, but its all subjective. Usually, you would make a small adjustment, then go for a ride and try it out for awhile. Listen to alot of different stuff, and keep playing with it till it sounds right to you. It usually takes me a couple of weeks of tweekin' before everything is perfect to me.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> ( I am running 2 channels of it bridged with a 2 ohm load as the 2 subs are set up as 4 ohms wired in parallel into a mono sub channel, and the amp is rated for a 2 ohm load).


It sounds like that amp is rated for a 2 ohm stereo load which is the same as a 4 ohm mono load. It is not rated for 2 ohm mono loads, which would mean it would have to be able to handle 1 ohm stereo loads. You're running the risk of burning up the amp if pushed too hard if this is the case.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks! I have it set at 80hz and it seems to sound pretty good there. As for the Ohmage issue, I don't really play it very loud too often ( usually it's at 1/2 volume) and I have a 80 amp fuse at the battery as well as a 30 amp fuse in the amp, so hopefully it should be OK. I also ran 4 gauge wire from the battery to a distribution block in the trunk where it goes down to 8 gauge.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Just don't be surprised if the output transistors in your amp melt down from abuse....


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> Thanks! I have it set at 80hz and it seems to sound pretty good there. As for the Ohmage issue, I don't really play it very loud too often ( usually it's at 1/2 volume) and I have a 80 amp fuse at the battery as well as a 30 amp fuse in the amp, so hopefully it should be OK. I also ran 4 gauge wire from the battery to a distribution block in the trunk where it goes down to 8 gauge.


None of that really has any bearing on the current running through your amp because of the bad impedance match at the output. A high dollar amp might tolerate the abuse, but your gonna let the magic smoke out of that Boss you got.


----------



## 95'BlackP-Finder (Nov 24, 2005)

Yes...for sure...Your Alpines are too much of a match for that amp..You need a top dollar (Alpine), (Kicker), (Rockford Fosgate), something in that range monoblock is what I'd reccomend..


----------

